# She barks, growls and bites. Play or what?



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

Sophie is to be 3 months old this Saturday. We got her at exactly 8 weeks old, from a breeder and she spent most of the time playing with the other pups. I don't really know about time spent with her mom though seeing as there were so many puppies around, but the adults were kept for the time being in the courtyard.

She is loveable, but she has these energy outbursts to call them so. I can't take her out for walks before she finishes her shot scheme so i guess this may be one the reasons. However, we have a quite big apartment and she loves running around.

My main problem is that she keeps play biting. I let her bite when she is gentle and when it gets thougher i usually get her out of the room. Usually she doesn't run in other rooms, she just cries and scratches at the door until i let her in (about 30 seconds). I have tried the "yelp method" since she was 2 months, but that didn't work. I also tried making a loud noise and even growling at her, but to no avail either.
Now, usually, after this time out that i began using recently she goes to sleep. 

Well, more details about the play time: i get on the floor with her and we play together with her toys, but she is usually more interested in my hand. When she begins to bite i stop moving my hand, but she begins pulling and shaking her head as if my fingers were one of her toys. So i guess this technique doesn't really work.

Also, when she is in this mood and i try to get up and leave she bites my sleeves and it's quite hard to make her let go of that. As for my feet, she loves moving objects and all the family lets her chew on their shoes because it has calmed her down before. I think this is the problem. How do i get her to stop it? Usually, she just manages to steal my slippers while i am wearing them and siting down, trying to get some work done.

Finally, the most important side: my dad has a new way of playing with her and i think it could lead to more agressive biting. He puts on a pair of gloves and this way she is allowed to bite his hands for as long as she wants. I have seen that she began barking at me when i say her in a firm voice "No" and she begins biting and pulling on my pants at knee level. Also, when she is on the sofa, she growls and barks at me if i try to get next to her (sometimes) or get her down. 

She isn't enrolled in any puppy obedience classes because there aren't any things of this kind in my area. She knows the commands Sit and Down in some measure (usually if i have food around so i carry some in my pocket) and has recently begun to learn the Stay command.

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

This sounds very typical puppy behaviour - but I agree with you that your Dad's game is teaching her very bad habits! The yelp and turn away method works for most pups, especially those that recognise it from playing with other puppies, but it has to be implemented constantly and consistently by everyone - if your Dad is teaching her that it is OK and fun to bite at hands, she is going to want to play that exciting game with everyone. Get a couple of really fun tug toys and a puppy Kong or two, and ask (even insist!) your family to use those instead of hands and feet. Meanwhile, I would keep on with the yelp-and-game-over - it really does work if you are consistent and persistent, although it can take weeks rather than days. At 12 weeks Sophie is still a baby, with a very short attention span, and it will take time for things to sink in and for her to remember.

Puppy zoomies are absolutely normal - typically just when everyone else is ready for bed, in my experience! But pups also need their sleep - if she is crashing out as soon as she is in a quiet place, perhaps she is getting a little bit too much attention and stimulation. I'd try working on the Settle cue with her - every time you see her settled and relaxed, praise and reward her. At first this will probably rev her up again, but gradually she will associate relaxing and being calm with Good Stuff for Puppies, and find it easier and easier.

There is lots of good advice on puppy raising on the Dog Star Daily site - Dog Star Daily


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, absolutely fjm is right about what is going on. The zoomies are all part of normal puppy zest for life. The mouthiness is also typical puppy stuff and if Sophie really spent most of her first 8 weeks playing with other puppies she should understand the "ouch" and I don't want to play this game anymore response. Everybody has to be consistent about it though and the ok to bite gloves things is a big ask for her. How is she really supposed to understand the difference between gloved hands and bare hands? I would make sure that game stops asap. Grabbing at clothes is also something that Lily would do when she was young. It was very annoying (and potentially expensive!) so I would work at making sure your clothes are off limits as toys. When she gets crazy a settle or go to place (bed or crate) can be very helpful. Dog Star Daily should also be part of your daily routine. Ian Dunbar and his folks have lots of great info there.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you for the replies! I told my dad to stop the game with the gloves. I checked the website and indeed found some really useful advice.

It seems to me, too, that she is more agitated when she is tired. Usually i just let her sleep on her dog bed while i am in my bed so she can't come in contact with me and therefore get even more excited. However, other times she would just bark at me for not letting her with me in bed even if this would lead to even more biting and no sleep.

Also, i have an issue about the training sessions. Just now i was trying to teach her "Off" using the closed fist with treat in it method. But she is biting me so i think either this is not a technique for puppies or she is too agitated. She usually get this energy bursts during training sessions, when instead of listening to the command she jumps, tried to bite me and take the food. Maybe i am doing them at the wrong time? She seems to be more responsive after having recently woken up, but sometimes i do them before feeding time. Maybe she is too hungry?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would give her a small meal before training - think of a very young, very hungry child being asked to recite a nursery rhyme before getting ice cream - a tantrum could be almost guaranteed! And keep training sessions very short at this age - just a minute or tow, or even less, with lots of positive reinforcement. You are really teaching her to enjoy learning rather than expecting her to learn lots of commands and tricks - plenty of time for those as she gets older.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you! This worked for her! I will have to keep doing it in the future.

However, another issue came up today. We didn't have anymore meat to feed her today so we gave her a soup with few bits of chicken, carrot, rice and we put some kibble and hard cheese in it, too. Turns out she was quite irritated, only eating the cheese and the tiny bits of chicken. Afterwards, she kept barking (we were having lunch) and especially at my grandma because she usually feeds her. She kept pulling on my grandma' s pants and house shoes and i managed to get her off and put her alone. When i tried to take her from grandma, she growled and tried to bite me, too. 

This time i don't know anymore if it was play or not. She slept all the morning today so it is also possible she considered this some fun new method of getting grandma to play with her.

Any advice?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds as if she is hungry to me, and expected food from the usual human. A scrambled egg is a good standby if you run out of food, and is unlikely to upset her tummy. Too much change in the diet can lead to diarrhoea - mine have sometimes had particular problems with cheese and other dairy foods.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you! I had no idea about scrambled eggs.

Now, this problem with biting is not that new. For instance, when i try to teach her to play fetch i have 2 toys at hand because she usually doesn't give me the one i threw so i have to use the other one. Sometimes, however, the ball falls out of her month and when i try to get the ball she growls and snaps at my hand.

This is also happening when i say her No, for instance when trying to make her stop pulling on my pants. I try to keep calm, but assertive, but she just bites quite hard (especially my feet if i have no shoewear) so it' s hard to hold still and wait for her to lose interest. I also keep toys at hand, but she is not interested of them or she chases them when i throw, but as i try to move she comes back running and bites again.

This happens about 2-3 times a day, depending on the day.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

When she gets charged up and nippy/bitey, try putting her on a sit or down stay. Make sure she holds it. If she is committed to doing one thing you tell her, she can't do another thing that is not what you want.

For the fetch, many people use two balls or toys to teach fetch. You need to decide what you expect her to do when she brings things to you. Do you want her to put them down? If so use drop it and leave it to be able to then safely pick the toy off the floor. Do you want her to give you the toy (probably the better option)? If so then make sure she holds the toy until you say give or out. As she lets go, pop her a little tasty treat. Once she is good at this you fade the treat.

I am glad (and not surprised) that fjm's suggestion about the small meal before training has been working. That is what I would have suggested as well.


----------



## DQZNY (Jan 2, 2013)

*My 10 1/2 week old puppy*

Lavinia,
I have a puppy who will be 11 weeks old this Sunday. He is also quite the biter. I have used the "off" method with him and he picked this up very quickly, but will only comply if I have my training treat bag attached to my hip with white clicker in hand! Otherwise, being a very smart poodle, I guess he figures there is nothing in it for him, and will not "off" when told. Leo also attacks all of our ankles and clothes and turns to bite at our faces if we are too close. Everything I read says this is normal puppy behavior and boy do those little shark teeth hurt. I have cuts all up and down my arms. I have found a very useful video on Youtube called Tab 289. He shows some tutorials on training and I have tried a couple. They do work, but you must be consistent and not give up when puppy does not respond. They are still so young and lose attention quickly. I hate to use the crate as a time out, but find that when he gets too nippy, it does help to let him rest and think about why playtime has come to an end. I usually let him out after a couple of minutes and try to resume play again. Leo is a super sweet dog, especially when he is all tired out and will let me pet him and give him kisses without biting at my hands. Leo also loves to steal all of our shoes and slippers even though he has a ton of toys. I guess he likes the scent of us on it. Like your dog, Leo will growl and bark when he goes crazy in play. And he will then bite at our ankles and clothes. At these times, I stop playtime and put him in crate for a couple of minutes. Of course if I have the training pouch on, and I tell him "off" he will listen for treats, the little devil!!! My biggest problem with Leo right now is that he "humps" my legs. I don't know if this is a normal thing or dominance thing. At this age, I would not think dominance, but I can't be sure. Does anyone have any experience on this? Also, how do I get him to stop rough playing with my senior toy poodle who is 15 years old, blind and almost completely deaf? I know Leo is not trying to hurt Maggie on purpose and only wants to play, but he nips at her hind legs and at her ears and she cries out and then I usually scoop her up quickly so he can't hurt her again. I usually keep Leo on a training leash that is about 10 feet long, but he really pulls against it to get at her. At night when he is calm he likes to snuggle up against her on the couch and they sleep sweetly together after Maggie realizes that he is not going to hurt her. Will this pass? Is this a stage? I want to socialize Leo in puppy classes with other dogs, but I have to wait until he builds up his immune system, so other than Maggie, he does not have any other dogs to socialize or play with. What do you guys think? And what do I do about the humping?
Thanks,
Darcy


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Humping is not usually about dominance - in a pup especially I suspect it is much more a matter of playing at behaviours he might need as an adult. If you don't like it, distract him with a small toy or a chew, and praise him for playing games that you prefer.

I would do something similar to protect Maggie. I'd make sure she has a safe place where he cannot reach her, whether in a crate with an open door or on a chair - anywhere she can retreat to and feel safe. Then whenever he begins to play roughly, distract him, ask for a brief Sit or other momentary pause, then play a rambunctious game of tug or tummy tickling with him. If he plays with her in a way that she enjoys, lots of praise for both of them!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

In a puppy that young, I agree the humping isn't about dominance it is most likely just exploring things to do. Redirect him away from it if it really bothers you.

Always make sure your older dog has a safe retreat. I would also not ever leave them unsupervised together (I assume you aren't doing this, but want to emphasize it). Your old lady deserves peace in her space. I haven't dealt with this in dogs, but have had cats with age differences and had a long term illness in the older one that necessitated lots of management of one of the younger ones who saw Olivia's illness as an opportunity to be very bossy. It took lots of work to keep it all in balance.


----------



## meredian (Nov 5, 2012)

We are going through all of the same stuff over here with our 11 week-old Standard. This forum has offered so much great advice and Ian Dunbar's methods are fantastic.

In just a matter of days Wade has gotten SO much better with the bite inhibition using the yelp and ignore method. That said, he'll still go for a hand, leg, shoulder - you name it - if we're sitting on the floor playing with him and he's all zoomed up. But again, it's getting better. I've been using bitter apple spray on my pants the past few days when I take him outside (he's been prone to biting my pants on the way back in) and he REALLY does not like the bitter taste, so that has helped. Sometimes we spray it on our hands when we know we are going to be playing with him on the floor, and it helps, but he'll still make mistakes in the heat of playing (sometimes I wonder if he just confuses my hand with his toy for a moment!)

Anyway, the best thing we've found is definitely the Dunbar method. When they bite too hard - 1) Yelp 2) Ignore for several minutes 3) Return to the scene of the crime and see if the biting continues. If it doesn't, praise. If it does, yelp again and repeat. Wade gets so bummed when we leave in the middle of a play session, and I think that's why this method is working. His sad little defeated moan is hilarious. 

Good luck - we're all going through the same thing at this age


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

I want to thank everyone for replying. Sophie is getting better in controlling the force of her bites (that, or my skin got used to it...).

Anyways, while ignoring her for a minute seems to work, a new problem arrived. She has now learnt to get on our bed all by herself and my desk is connected to the bed so she usually climbs on it, too. I don't really like the idea of having a cat-like climbing puppy, so i always tell her "No" and put her down but she climbs over and over. It only stops after prolonged time-outs. Any ideas?

What seems to be getting worse, however, is her attitude, if i can say so. I try to keep her mentally stimulate, she now likes longer training sessions, but as soon as she gets bored of that, when i try to get away from the training room she starts pulling on my feet. I usually ignore her, but as soon as i walk again, she restarts the biting process. And, worst of all, everytime i tell her "No" or "Off" she wants to bite through my jeans and starts barking.

This is happening for any reason, whenever i tell her no. I figured it out that she does it when she wants to sleep or is hungry/thirsty but she is not in the mood of running to the door for me to open it. So i have to make guesses until she is pleased.

I really want to stop this snapping at my feet and sometimes even hands. I just don't know if it's playing anymore. I imagine it also happens when she is in a playful state, but at the time i play for 1 minute with her and let her with her toys, but the other times it happens when i walk down the hallway and i stop her from "chasing" my feet. Just now she got turned on by my grandma's new house shoes, when she was told "No". In these moments i can't pick her up and get her out of the room/put her in a room because she bites me.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Is she biting you as a game, or because she is angry? To a dog the attention of "No! Get off! You are such a naughty puppy!" while pulling your foot away and shaking her off can seem like a wonderful game. Standing quite still, silently staring at the ceiling, then praising her and playing with her the instant she lets go may be a more effective way of changing her behaviour. If she is regularly picked up and put into a time out it is understandable that she might start to object to being picked up...

I found that staying silent, and communicating with Poppy entirely through gesture and body language was extremely revealing - it made me realise how confusing my constant burbling must be to her! Try the experiment of not speaking - stand tall and look away, use the flat palm of your hand in a "Stop!" gesture, see how she reacts to you shifting your balance backwards and forwards ... then, when you do speak, try to ask her to do something she knows well, like Sit or Wait, rather than just using meaningless words like No or Stop it. Very, very difficult for us verbose humans, but usually very effective!

Pups - and dogs - learn to do what works. Chasing and biting feet is fun, and no doubt gets a fun reaction. I'd try a new game - can she walk down the hall with you WITHOUT biting at feet? Every step without biting gets quiet praise and a small treat dropped on the floor. Every biting attempt means you freeze, then go back to the beginning. Five steps without biting earns a really fun game with a tug toy. Then gradually increase the number of steps to earn a reward.


----------



## meredian (Nov 5, 2012)

It sounds like she is just hungry for attention, and you are giving it to her when you respond verbally in any way or do something to try to please her (like letting her out/giving her food). We've found that the most successful action when Wade acts up is to give him a stern look (and/or yelp) then walk away. He is always looking at our eyes to see what we are about to do, so when our expression changes to upset or disappointed he seems to know - sometimes he even lets out a frustrated groan. Then we leave the room and that's the ultimate punishment. When he settles down we return and "make up." 

When we are walking in the yard with him and he tries to bite our legs we yelp and then FREEZE (do not move at all). Once he realizes that his biting is not going to get him attention he stops and looks for something else to entertain himself.

The other thing - are you regularly confining her (like not just for punishment)? I wonder if she is not getting enough quiet/alone time - dogs need this. We have Wade in a pen with his crate in it. He spends most of the day in the pen (with toys) and we let him out to go to the bathroom, to train, and to play. Maybe your dog needs more of a schedule. When puppies don't have a schedule they often feel aimless and confused and feel like they need to take control and this can manifest through acting out (I am not an expert but we've been reading a lot of dog books!) 

And also, remember to stay calm. It'll get better


----------



## meredian (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh one more thing! We've bought several Kongs that you can stuff with treats or kibble. We've been stuffing with kibble and then giving these to Wade and it totally entertains him (it's like a game to get the kibble out) and it teaches healthy, appropriate chewing while also tiring them out.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you for all the answers! She is doing better with the biting and leg chasing, but i now need some other kind of urgent help!

My dad just came home from the hospital, he is recovering from an illness and needs quiet. However, Sophie has been whining all day long in front of his door so she can go to him and play. We can't let her do that just yet. I am waiting for her leash to arrive, but while i'm waiting for that, what can i do so she doesn't have her mind set on that anymore?
I tried everything: giving her all her toys, trying to teach her some tricks, but she would run away from me and be back whining and scratching at the door.

Any ideas? I really don't know what to do anymore. She is peaceful only when she is in my arms or when i take her to the balcony so she can smell some fresh air. If i had knew of my father's illness i wouldn't have got a dog, but now it is done and i can't just make her disappear.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Have you tried Kongs? Start with fairly easy fillings (some kibble loosely packed, for example) and build up to frozen mixes. It may also help to get her really tired with games and exercise outside, and then let her pay him a visit - even sleep on his bed for a while if that is medically OK. I've found even puppies can often sense when someone just needs to sleep - and once she knows he does not want to play she may settle more easily. I had a young pup while I was going through chemotherapy - she was amazingly good at just settling down and keeping me company (fortunately I had good neighbours who made sure she had walks and fun when I was at my worst).


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with fjm that if you can give her things to keep her busy in or near her crate, kongs or puzzle toys that would be good. I also think that if you can let her see your dad when she is quiet (tired) to reassure her that he is there and let her see what is going on it could help. Lily and Peeves are always pretty quiet when one of us is sick. They are both also pretty relaxed when we take them to the nursing home where my boyfriend's mother lives.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

Once again i want to thank everybody for the wonderful input. Sophie is doing so much better now along with my dad, so it's not the hell it used to be.

However, some issues still remain, and this time it is about guests.
Most people come visiting my dad, so they go into his room, a really little one. Since she heards the doorbell, Sophie goes mad. All she wants is jump on people, play with them and when she gets all excited, she is play bitting, just like with the rest of us. Because having a jumping dog is hard to explain to the guests, we usually let her stay on the hallway. She spents most of the time there, with her bed and her toys. But at those moment she has none interest in the toys. The only one who can make her responsive is my grandma, with a firm "No bark" and "Stay" command because she is driving all us crazy with her barking and whimpering. 
Sometimes we let her in with the guests when we feel she is calm, but the she gets all excited again. She plays a bit with them, but she then starts barking and biting. 
She is also panting heavely at these moments, is it possible that the guests are a source of stress?

I try to walk her as much as possible, but recently it's been quite hard because there are lots of stray dogs in my neighborhood that appeared recently and once they barked at us on a walk. So i guess we are both scared. I also bought her some chewing rubber toys, but she has no interest in those. In exchange, she likes playing with our house shoes, some ropes we made ourselves, a sort of sponge, carrots and parts of cabbage.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad your father is doing well - and Sophie too.

It does sound as if she is getting rather stressed by visitors - possibly as much by your stress as anything to do with the people themselves. And if you are unable to exercise her enough, that will be making matters worse. I would look for opportunities to let her run and play outside - perhaps in a park, or a friend's garden, if the streets feel too dangerous for you at the moment. At her age, it is very important for her to meet and interact with friendly dogs - a training class, or friends' dogs, may help with this.

As well as running around exercise you need to keep her brain occupied - a bored puppy will look for ways to entertain herself, and probably find ways you do not like! Look up Crate Games and Brain Games for dogs - you will find lots and lots of ideas, many of which don't need a lot of space or special equipment. And I would also teach her a specific behaviour for when visitors come - I would try having her bed somewhere away from where people pass by, and teaching her that settling there on command gets her a really scrummy stuffed Kong. Start when there are no distractions, and gradually build up to asking her to go to her place when there are visitors at the door.

If she gets enough physical and mental exercise to relax her and make her just a bit tired, and gets a really good reward for settling quietly in a safe place when visitors come, I think you will soon see a big improvement.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

So glad to hear your dad is doing better. I am also glad to hear you have made progress with Sophie. 

I agree with fjm about brain and body exercise. The only thing I might add about training for her to deal with the arrival of guests is to do it yourselves as dress rehearsal after working it with no distractions. Have one on your family members or an understanding friend come to the door and knock or ring the bell. Give Sophie the cue for the behavior you want and have trained. Open the door but don't let the person come in if she breaks the behavior (down or settle in place). Repeat as needed until she stays in place with the person in the door way, then build up to the person going to your dad's room for a visit.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you all!

As Sophie is about to turn 5 months and 3 weeks she is much like a different dogs. When i take her for a walk, she still wants to go after people, but she easily loses interest in them and just goes along with me.

The arrival of guests is getting better if she is not being ignored, last week-end we had a visit from a family with a boy of 5 and she behaved quite nicely. Still, when everybody went into one room for drinking coffee she began barking and whimpering, so i had to take her for a walk at that very moment. I am trying to escape easily with these walks when the guests arrive but at least it's quiet at home.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the update on Sophie's progress. Since she is still so young, I would say you are doing great. How is your dad?


----------

